# Howmar Hauler 8 - Sailing Dingy



## RJB766 (Jun 4, 2012)

With my recent sailboat purchase I acquired a Howmar Hauler 8, Sailing Dinghy. It is sound and will be an adequate dinghy, however, it is missing most of what is needed to sail. And as if I do not have enough to do with the larger boat, I would like to get the Dingy in sailing shape also. 

Does anyone have the specifications, drawings or some other info on the sizes, materials, etc of the:

Rudder/Tiller
Mast - most likely 2 pieces 
Sail - I found that it is 35 sf - so the dimension may be around 7' x 10'
Boom and Gooseneck

It seems Howmar, formerly of Edision, New Jersey, is out of business and I cannot seem to find the dimensions for these items on line. Thanks,


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

If you don't have any luck here, you might be able to get info from these folks:
Harlem Yacht Club - Club Boat Program


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I've seen a number of people get dinghies like this sailing again by using windsurfing sails. They are about the right size and adapt fairly easily. You would likely lose the two part mast feature though.

My Dyer Dhow Midget has about the same size sail. The sail is 10x7ft as you predicted:
Dyer Midget Sailboat SailPlan Data and Sail Quoting System

I could take good measurements of the sailing rig if you thought that would be helpful. It sounds like your boat is quite similar to my Midget. Sailritesails sells a kit sail for my DD Midget for under $200, or a completed sail for $350.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a longshot for you to try.

I have a Howmar Phantom. I'm not familiar with the Howmar Hauler, but maybe it shares some of the same parts with the Phantom.

The Phantom has been reincarnated as the Pointer 14 and is manufactured by these guys. Since they might have purchased Howmar's molds and other assets, maybe they know something about the specs for the Hauler. It might be worth a phone call.


----------



## RJB766 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Howmar Hauler 8 - Sailing Dinghy*



jimgo said:


> If you don't have any luck here, you might be able to get info from these folks:
> Harlem Yacht Club - Club Boat Program[/QAnyw
> 
> Jimgo,
> ...


----------



## RJB766 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks. I think I will make the sail using SailRite. I was able to scale a photo and I think I got most of the dimensions. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

That stinks. I don't have a reason to be in New York or near City Island any time soon, or I'd offer to swing by and trace the shape of the rudder onto some paper for you. I wonder if there's anyone else in the area who might be able to stop by.

BTW, I really like your "big" boat - those Contests are very nice! There was a guy selling one in NJ last fall, and it was always JUST outside my budget. Then, when I finally had the money for it, it had been sold. Oh well!


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

If it were me, I would keep it simple, and just find a used sunfish (or other dinghy) rig. Then you would have mast, boom, sail, and rigging without having to gather all of the parts. OTOH, if you want a project, go for it.


----------



## RJB766 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Howmar Hauler 8 - Sailing Dinghy*

BTW, I really like your "big" boat - those Contests are very nice! There was a guy selling one in NJ last fall, and it was always JUST outside my budget. Then, when I finally had the money for it, it had been sold. Oh well![/QUOTE]

If you are ever in the Middle River area let me know and if I am down there, we can take her out for a sail. We have enjoyed learning about her and sailing on most weekends during the season. Still needs some cosmetic fixes but appears to be sound.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

That would be great, thanks!


----------



## RJB766 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Howmar Hauler 8 - Sailing Dinghy*



TakeFive said:


> Here's a longshot for you to try.
> 
> I have a Howmar Phantom. I'm not familiar with the Howmar Hauler, but maybe it shares some of the same parts with the Phantom.
> 
> The Phantom has been reincarnated as the Pointer 14 and is manufactured by these guys. Since they might have purchased Howmar's molds and other assets, maybe they know something about the specs for the Hauler. It might be worth a phone call.


Point Marine responded and they have information on three Howmar boats: Phathom, Howmar 12 and 15. They do not have the 8 though. Close, right? By the way I found that the Howmar 12 is a Sparkman and Stephens design. That one has tons of information out there.

As for my progress I finished the scaled drawings and now can go shopping for substitutes or start making some of the pieces. We have a good Marine consignment store in Annapolis. It will be fun to rummage through their backroom knowing the approximate dimensions of the missing pieces. Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## RJB766 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Howmar Hauler 8 - Sailing Dinghy*

Here are the estimated measurements that I came up with for the Sail, Mast, Boom, Rudder and CB/Seat. If anyone that has these items sees a mistake, post it here and I will make the corrections.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The sails made out of poly tarps seem like an interesting budget alternative.

The mast rig on that looks almost identical to my Dyer Dhow Midget, down to the gunter rig mast. My sail has a bolt rope that goes into the gunter spar though, not a sleeve.

The Dyer Dhow rudder is a very different shape, it looks like this:









That photo is of a larger boat (my midget doesn't have shrouds), but the rudder is similar.

If I were making one I would make a kick-up rudder. I'd actually just look for a used kick-up rudder.

The daggerboard is very simple. On my boat the daggerboard slot tilts back, so the top is cut at an angle instead of being straight. It has a mahogany shoe mounted on top that keeps it from falling in.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm with Alex, I'd probably call Bacon or Minnies and see what rudders they have in stock. I'll be out in Minnie's neck of the woods in a few weeks, and if a rudder fits in my suitcase, I can bring it home for you.


----------



## Rampant (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello,

I own a Howmar Hauler 8. My father bought it new in 1981. I have the sailing kit with rudder, etc. I am actually looking for a new hull for it, as mine is rather beat up. If I find one, I may be able to provide you with the sailing set up as I may have two by then. Let me know if you have other questions. I have it on davits on my sailboat in Solomons, MD.

Charles
"Rampant" CN38


----------



## al.robertswcs (Apr 16, 2014)

Rampant,
Hello my name is Al. I saw this post and am very excited to hear back from you. I just purchased a 8' Hauler and am looking to make a rudder and center board for it. I was hoping I could get you to send me a few pics of yours. I have not been able to find one online to go by. 
My email address is al.robertswcs at yahoo.com[/email]. 
Thank you


----------



## Robert Bickmore (6 mo ago)

RJB766 said:


> With my recent sailboat purchase I acquired a Howmar Hauler 8, Sailing Dinghy. It is sound and will be an adequate dinghy, however, it is missing most of what is needed to sail. And as if I do not have enough to do with the larger boat, I would like to get the Dingy in sailing shape also.
> 
> Does anyone have the specifications, drawings or some other info on the sizes, materials, etc of the:
> 
> ...


My neighbor happens to have a Hauler that he plans to donate to locate the UNH sailing group. It appears to be complete with rigging, sail, tiller, dagger board. If you wanted to measure, etc. it's available to view in Kittery, Maine. Neighbor had it stored inside for last 20 yrs or so.


----------

